# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  cantilever pergola

## Dan574

Im after some thoughts on the attached design for a contempory style pergola made out of steel UB or similar, corrugated roof.  I know I will need an engineer to design it. 
Any educated guesses on price, using 200 UB at $51/m steel alone without roof is about $1500 then engineers fees, roofing welding, footings etc, it may prove too expensive. 
Any thoughts appreciated, thanks in advance.

----------


## Pulse

Have a look at Litesteel beams, similar look to a PFC but hollow flanges and high strength steel. Makes it easier to handle. Comes with all the span tables so could avoid using an engineer if the design is simple enough. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Kaptan

Hi Dan,
I am after a similar style for my carport.
I found the below picture from a New Zealand company and aim for something similar.
I got a quote from a steel fabricator for two UB posts and overhead rafters with RHS purlins for around $5k. (That includes fully engineered for Council approval).
Their concerns were the footings, and jointing knuckle at the top. 
The NZ units are made from aluminium, so not sure why there is such a concern here?
The NZ people won't answer me, so I can't get any more details!

----------


## Dan574

thanks kaptan, 5k is more than I want to spend, i like that design, i will have to keep looking or go something more traditional.  Thats the problem when you go for something out of the ordinary, the cost.

----------

